# Just Bought ProGrade CFast Cards



## unfocused (Apr 19, 2018)

After losing a card wallet with at least two-three CFast Cards while covering a sporting event this past weekend I went on a search for some replacements.

I decided to try the new ProGrade cards as I could buy two 128 mb cards for not much more than a single card from SanDisk or Lexar (if you can find Lexar in stock anywhere) and less than the cost of two 64 gb cards from either manufacturer.

Arrived today. I've only just put one in the camera, formatted it and fired off a couple of shots. Curious is anyone else has used these new cards and what results they are getting. I will share my experience after I've shot with them for awhile.

BTW, I ordered direct from the company's website. Same price as retailers. They arrived three days later and included a 10% off coupon for the next purchase.


----------



## R1-7D (Apr 19, 2018)

Haven’t purchased any, but I’ve been watching them with interest. I too am interested in hearing people’s experiences.


----------



## Besisika (Apr 19, 2018)

R1-7D said:


> Haven’t purchased any, but I’ve been watching them with interest. I too am interested in hearing people’s experiences.


Same here.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 19, 2018)

I'm fixed for cards right now, but have been impressed with what little I know about them, so I'm interested in your experience. Their quest for zero failures seems a bit far fetched, but its a good goal to have.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 19, 2018)

I have cards in my Amazon cart just watching the prices. My needs grow in July.

Jack


----------



## jeffa4444 (Apr 19, 2018)

CFast are the most unreliable cards out there for higher end video. We have them for Arri Amira cameras and the failure rate is by far the worst we have seen.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 19, 2018)

Jeff, thanks for the encouragement! 

Jack


----------



## unfocused (Apr 19, 2018)

jeffa4444 said:


> CFast are the most unreliable cards out there for higher end video. We have them for Arri Amira cameras and the failure rate is by far the worst we have seen.



I wonder if it's something about video or something about Arri Amira. In about two years of shooting stills with the 1DxII I've never had a problem with Lexar or SanDisk once Canon implemented the fix for the SanDisk hiccup.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Apr 20, 2018)

unfocused said:


> jeffa4444 said:
> 
> 
> > CFast are the most unreliable cards out there for higher end video. We have them for Arri Amira cameras and the failure rate is by far the worst we have seen.
> ...



Hmmm, keeping my eye on this. I never heard anything about CFast card failures either.

I am going to be making a purchase of the ProGrade Digital cards in the near future, but I was waiting for confirmation of the next Canon bodies supporting it before I drop another $400 on cards that I can only use in one camera.


----------



## RGF (May 2, 2018)

Besisika said:


> R1-7D said:
> 
> 
> > Haven’t purchased any, but I’ve been watching them with interest. I too am interested in hearing people’s experiences.
> ...



Ditto ditto.

I am disappointed that the price has not dropped at all over the last 2 years.


----------



## RGF (May 2, 2018)

unfocused said:


> jeffa4444 said:
> 
> 
> > CFast are the most unreliable cards out there for higher end video. We have them for Arri Amira cameras and the failure rate is by far the worst we have seen.
> ...



Never had a problem with the Sandisk cards.


----------



## unfocused (May 6, 2018)

I thought I would update this post. It's been about three week so far with the ProGrade cards. So far, I've not had any problems. Keeping fingers crossed, but given the pricing, I'm going to be buying these Cfast cards from now on. I only wish they were making competitively priced Compact Flash cards. I'm guessing it says something about their view of the future of Compact Flash that they only make CFast and SD.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 6, 2018)

unfocused, do you mind giving the exact price and size and a link. I'm getting very close to having to make a decision. I have bought from B&H but when possible it's generally better for me as a Canadian to use Amazon.ca.

Jack


----------



## unfocused (May 6, 2018)

I actually bought them direct off the ProGrade site. I wanted the 128 Gb two-pack and it was not in stock at B&H at the time. It was the same price buying direct as the price from B&H. I just Googled ProGrade Cfast and the company site was one of the choices. 
https://progradedigital.com/


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 6, 2018)

unfocused said:


> I actually bought them direct off the ProGrade site. I wanted the 128 Gb two-pack and it was not in stock at B&H at the time. It was the same price buying direct as the price from B&H. I just Googled ProGrade Cfast and the company site was one of the choices.
> https://progradedigital.com/



Thanks! I checked briefly and it seems these would ship from the US - do you know for sure?

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 15, 2018)

I just received a Super Talent 256 GB Cfast 1 and tried it in the 1DX2. Hopes are up; it did a few minutes of 4K 30 without hick-up. I'll report when I've used it more. I watched the price bounce around for a couple weeks and then grabbed it at what I thought was a minimum (I wasn't too far off), which was $140 CAD - that's about $106 USD in case anyone is interested.

Jack


----------

